# Boise area gravel roads?



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

In addition to CX, I also enjoy a good gravel road ride on my 'cross bike. In fact, I am racing both the Oregon Stampede (127 miles,) and the Bear Lake Monster Cross (100ish miles,) this summer. To prepare, and because a lot of the trails are muddy right now, I'd like to get some gravel road riding in. I've ridden Eagle/Willow Creek/Pearl a couple of times, and think it's awesome out there, but I'm interested in some other routes. Specifically anything a bit flatter for my recovery days and longer routes for, well, longer rides...
Thanks, and if anyone might be interested in some group gravel rides let me know!

Los


----------

